# TT Space saver



## alanmac (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everyone - I've just bought a new TT and have been told that you can't buy a spare wheel. Does anyone know if a space saver from other Audi models will fit and if so, which one and what do I need to watch out for? Thanks in anticipation. Alanmac


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alan, Welcome to the TTF. Have a look at this post. for info on spare wheel.

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208442

Hoggy.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## alanmac (Sep 6, 2011)

Hoggy - thanks for the link. My TT has 17" wheels, but the link shows using an 18". Someone (outside the forum) has suggested an A3 spare - any ideas if it will fit? Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alan, The tyre width & profile will determine whether its suitable or not. What is the size, width/profile of your 17".
My VXR has 18" wheels but 17" space saver, because the width/profile is correct to give correct rolling radius.
Hoggy


----------



## X1LBX (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Does anyone know if the space saver from a TT Mk1 225HP with 17" 45mm profile tyres will fit a TT Mk1 3.2 V6 with 18" 40mm profile tyres?

Thanks


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes but won't clear the front brakes without a spacer :wink:


----------



## X1LBX (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks T3RBO, do you know what width spacer I would need? and I take it that would only be for the front.

I am thinking of re-jigging my boot to put a space saver in as I am not over keen on the whole tyre-weld option as if I have to use it, I then can't have it repaired and would need a new tyre.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

X1LBX said:


> Thanks T3RBO, do you know what width spacer I would need? and I take it that would only be for the front.
> 
> I am thinking of re-jigging my boot to put a space saver in as I am not over keen on the whole tyre-weld option as if I have to use it, I then can't have it repaired and would need a new tyre.


20mm spacer to clear the front caliper.

I carry the spacesaver from a 1.8 TT around with me too, just laid in the boot 

Saj


----------



## X1LBX (Aug 28, 2011)

I am sure I have seen somewhere on the forum photos of converting the Mk 1 V6 boot to make room for a space saver but I'll be darned if I can find it again. Anyone know where to find it?

I found the Mk 2 conversion, just can't re-find the Mk 1

It may have been on WAK's site too I'm not sure??


----------

